# Acer Aspire 5536 Recovery Problem



## ahhoy (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello,
I'm trying to recover Acer Aspire 5536 laptop to its original state(Windows Vista home premium). I have recovery dvd's which were made on the beginning. E-recovery starts, copies needed files from dvd's, but I always get an "WIMApplyImage fail error" with different error codes, most of it is Error : 0x45D. Recovery dvd,s are tested, they worked before. I don't have PQservice partition, so the only way is Recovery dvd's. Any minds?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello ahhoy welcome to TSF

1. Was the laptop preinstalled with Vista or a Vista upgrade?

2. The PQservice partition is hidden and cant be viewed in Windows. You say you dont have this! Have you ever deleted/formatted this partition using partitiong software?

3. Make sure in the bios set up (F2 from POST screen) that D2D recovery is enabled.


----------



## ahhoy (Feb 13, 2010)

It came with Vista Sp1 preinstalled. Hard drive was reformatted, so there is no PQService partition.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly you require PQservice to run the recovery.

You said the disks worked, was this before the reformat?


----------



## ahhoy (Feb 13, 2010)

No, PQService is used only if you want to recover from hidden partition. Disks worked even after reformatting with no PQService. It seems like hard disk fails or something like that. But I can install other OS(tried already)


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

You are correct, once you have the disks PQService is no longer needed to a point.

This got me to think and I remember an issue with the MBR going corrupt. I have had a scout about the internet and I think this may help.


----------



## ahhoy (Feb 13, 2010)

Already tried. I have a backup of original mbr, so restored but this does not help


----------

